# Dubai Government Health Card



## eksi (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Does anyone know for sure if the Dubai Government health Card covers against Pre existing Conditions like cancer care/treatment? I know that Private Medical care DOES NOT, so it's just the above is all that I need to know! I beleive that there is a premium to pay for an annual card, but I just need to be 100% sure if this Government Health Card would cover a pre exisiting condition.

Thanks.


----------

